# Will this be the Best Bond Film To Date



## genisis2 (Oct 3, 2006)

I cant rememberbeing this excited about a Bond film. I am about this one. I dont recognize the actor but he sure looks like he can play 007.
http://www.apple.com/trailers/sony_pictures/casinoroyale/trailer1a/high.html

I hope Im not wrong but this could be the best Bond film to date and Im a Connerey fan.


----------



## Paige Turner (Oct 3, 2006)

I don't know. It's no _Goldfinger,_ is it? Will Shirley Bassey be singing the theme song?


----------



## jackokent (Oct 3, 2006)

Wow, this looks brilliant.  I have to admit to being something of a Bond fan although I can't actually stand Sean Connery.

Now we've seen this much trailer though is there any point seeing the film?


----------



## j d worthington (Oct 3, 2006)

I've got to admit, I've been seriously sceptical about this one; but this trailer makes it evident that they've at least blended quite a lot of ideas from the novel into the film, and gone much closer to Fleming's character, which I for one am very glad to see; I'd love to see Bond have that edge to him, it makes him a bit uncomfortable and ambiguous as a focus for the viewer, but a good deal more complex too, I think.

And I'm curious as to whether they'll keep two aspects of the novel (which I won't go into much here, for those who haven't read it, I don't want to spoil anything if they do): the twists with -- I assume they'll use the same name as Fleming did -- Vesper, and the torture of Bond by Le Chiffre. If they keep those things, this could be very much an edge-of-the-seat, full-of-surprises sort of film (at least, for those used to only the film Bond) -- and could indeed be quite good. The trailer, at least, shows a film that has promise. And, given what I see of his performance here, I think he can do the role justice quite admirably.


----------



## Nesacat (Oct 4, 2006)

I am curious to see the new Bond. Have been seeing the trailers for some time now and like most Bond trailers, they tend to give quite a lot if not all of the plot away. But then again that's probably not why we watch the Bond movies either since the ending is never a surprise. The difference being only in how the end is reached. I hope the journey to the end in this one is good.


----------



## genisis2 (Oct 4, 2006)

jackokent said:
			
		

> Wow, this looks brilliant. I have to admit to being something of a Bond fan although I can't actually stand Sean Connery.
> 
> Now we've seen this much trailer though is there any point seeing the film?


Are you saying that Connery's Bond was the worst of the bunch or just in general as an actor?

As for the trailer well you can say that for every movie. I agree it seems they give too much away but if its something worth seeing on the big screen I wont hesitate to dish out some money to be entertained for a few hours.


----------



## jackokent (Oct 4, 2006)

genisis2 said:
			
		

> Are you saying that Connery's Bond was the worst of the bunch or just in general as an actor?


 
I find him completely annoying in everything he's in.  I am not sure if that makes him a bad actor or me a grumpy, anti-conneryist viewer.


----------



## genisis2 (Oct 4, 2006)

Actually Ive only liked him as Bond but as a your regular Joe I dont think much of him at all, mainly because I vaguelly remember some interview where he said something along the lines of getting physical with ones wife if she got out of hand or something to that effect and I thought perhaps that was what you were alluding to.


----------



## Dave (Oct 4, 2006)

I want to see this. Does anyone know if it will be a 12A, because my son really, really wants to see this too?


----------



## carrie221 (Oct 4, 2006)

I am excited about seeing this film... two of my friends did study abroad in venice (I think that is where they were) where they filmed part of the movie, right in front of their apartment and if that version of the scene is not cut out you can see them in the window


----------



## ravenus (Oct 5, 2006)

Dave said:
			
		

> I want to see this. Does anyone know if it will be a 12A, because my son really, really wants to see this too?


The action in the teasers looks brutal compared to erstwhile Bond films so it might have more than a PG rating.


----------



## j d worthington (Oct 5, 2006)

Well if, as I've heard, they actually keep the torture sequence from the novel... it'll definitely have more than a PG rating. Looks like we may have a whole new type of Bond (as far as the movies are concerned). Haven't looked forward to one of these in ages... it's about time!


----------



## dreamwalker (Oct 6, 2006)

lets put it this way...

if it's a pg, i'll be very dissapointed!


----------



## littlemissattitude (Oct 6, 2006)

I've been really skeptical about this.  But I just saw a trailer for it on television in the past day or two, and it looked...interesting.  That's a good thing.


----------



## Jaggy Jai (Oct 10, 2006)

It seemed to try and home in on current trends....like the Bourne film-type action and some bloke leaping about like from B-13. Not very interested in seeing this. There will no longer be a threat in the film, no Smersh etc. Best Bond was From Russia With Love.


----------



## ray gower (Oct 10, 2006)

For the time being, I'll ignore the obvious and won't question why M is Dame Dench when this is his first mission.

Looks too much as if they have decided that the ghastly Mission Impossible films are the way to go, so I suspect a lot of the fun entertainment has disappeared in favour of outdoing spectacular fantasy.

Based on that- Come back David Niven.


----------



## steve12553 (Oct 11, 2006)

Although I am a big Sean Connery fan and I don;t anyone else will ever be Bond, (...Jame Bond) to me, I like the idea that this one is actually based on an Ian Fleming story. I think that last real Bond story was the one before *Octopussy *( which was very loosely based on on a Fleming story in which bond was only a minor character).


----------



## j d worthington (Oct 11, 2006)

Actually, *Octopussy *was _veerrrrrry_ loosely based on a story by Fleming ... in fact, the plot of the story is actually included as a bit of dialogue between Moore and Maude... It was the title of the final Bond book published after Fleming's death, and was made up of three novellas: "Octopussy", "Property of a Lady" and "The Living Daylights".

This does not, however, excuse the fact that it was a piece of unmitigated garbage.

And, like you, I'm glad that they're using Fleming's novel as a basis here... and, from the trailer, they've kept several aspects of the plot, at least; some of the major ones, it looks like. Updated, and with more spectacular action sequences, true (we'll likely never see the intimate, gritty, even seedy Bond of Fleming's early books on the screen) ... but it does look like they've attempted to keep to the spirit of the thing, at least in major plot points.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Oct 11, 2006)

Well I admire the fact that the character has endured as long as it has but for me the last 3 Bond movies were excruitating 'tick-box' films.
Opening set piece - check
sexy, yet vunerable love interest - check
dangerous but sexy femme fatale - check
ludicrously hard to kill bad guy - check
hordes of nameless henchmen to kill - check (Austin Powers completely spoiled this for me  )
overly elaborate death scene or stupidly unachieveable goal (take over the world) - check

And I would imagine it would be a 12 as they want to get as many people in to see it as possible so they can churn out more generic movies.


----------



## j d worthington (Oct 11, 2006)

I agree about the last several films... in fact, I've not been particularly interested in Bond in quite a while. As I said, the thing that's got me interested in this one is how the character seems to be much closer to Fleming's conception, and the fact that they seem to have kept quite a bit of the novel intact ... at least, that's the impression from the trailer.

(Super action sequences aside, of course. I'm wondering how they're going to fit those into a story that was basically about a card game at a casino and then Bond being tortured as Le Chiffre attempts to get the money back before his time runs out....)


----------



## ravenus (Oct 11, 2006)

The way I see it Bond, like Frankenstein and Dracula, is more of a cinematic icon than a literary one and so to me (and I suspect to a LOT of people in this world) what Ian Fleming's books are about is not even a consideration. What I like is the reintroduction of the actual sense of violence and toughness in the character, something that had gone missing after Connery passed on the role (a brief revival in Timothy Dalton, but the films were not all that interesting).


----------



## lordoftime (Oct 24, 2006)

I think the last one was great. so it will be hard- but not impossible- to top.


----------



## tangaloomababe (Mar 10, 2007)

Will this be the best bond movie to date?  YES!!!


----------

